# NFL season 2019



## Exengineer (Apr 25, 2019)

So who should be the favorite to win the next Super Bowl?  The smart money is on the New England Patriots.  Not just for 2019, but for 2020, 2021, 2022......and on until Bill Belichick retires.  No matter who the QB is or any other position, the system in place is what wins and they always seem to find the people who can execute that system.  They don't need to play out the season, just give New England the NFL champion title and leave it at that.  I don't see anyone seriously challenging the Patriots this season or in the foreseeable future.   Very frustrating when there is supposed to be "competition" but that has been killed in this league.  It's a serious problem because fans start to lose interest late in the season when they know their team is out of the playoffs and the Patriots are in as always.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 26, 2019)

My money's on the browns


----------



## mudpuppy (Apr 26, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> My money's on the browns




vs. the Lions in the superbowl.


----------



## MA_PE (Apr 26, 2019)

Exengineer said:


> So who should be the favorite to win the next Super Bowl?  The smart money is on the New England Patriots.  Not just for 2019, but for 2020, 2021, 2022......and on until Bill Belichick retires.  No matter who the QB is or any other position, the system in place is what wins and they always seem to find the people who can execute that system.  They don't need to play out the season, just give New England the NFL champion title and leave it at that.  I don't see anyone seriously challenging the Patriots this season or in the foreseeable future.   Very frustrating when there is supposed to be "competition" but that has been killed in this league.  It's a serious problem because fans start to lose interest late in the season when they know their team is out of the playoffs and the Patriots are in as always.


fan interest really doesn't seem to dwindle around here.  What I am getting tired of is all the media attention to King Brady's off-field activities.  Who cares.


----------



## NJmike PE (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 26, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> My money's on the browns


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 26, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


>


I am joking, of course. But I wouldn’t be surprised if we see better performance from them.

My money is ACTUALLY on (and this is a lot coming from a Broncos fan) the Chiefs.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 26, 2019)

They've gotta get passed the Pats in the AFCCG first.

It was alluded to above, but is a sad statistic they more often than not make that far every year.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 26, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> They've gotta get passed the Pats in the AFCCG first.
> 
> It was alluded to above, but is a sad statistic they more often than not make that far every year.


Yeah, I know...


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 26, 2019)

Was strange to see like the 1st 10 picks all DE's (except for the Giants waste of a 1st rounder)


----------



## akwooly (Apr 26, 2019)

this years class seems to be loaded with DEs.  My Hawks picked up one.


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 26, 2019)

It is crazy with the Draft in Town.  The Mayor's office asked business to have employees work from home and stay away from downtown.  Our office is not far from the festivities so I was at home yesterday and and again today.  Traffic is a nightmare and the Bachorlette's are pissed they can't take pedal taverns and tractor tours because of the road closures.  On top of that, the annual Marathon is tomorrow with more road closures. 

Rowdy and Drunk NFL Fans, pissed off bachorlettes, and marathon runners will make for an interesting weekend.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 26, 2019)

damn, wish i was there!


----------



## akwooly (Apr 26, 2019)

sounds like we are missing out on a party


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 26, 2019)

One could argue that the Raiders wasted their high pick. I knew it was bad when the tv announcer viscerally said "wow, really?" before his mic was cut.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 26, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> One could argue that the Raiders wasted their high pick. I knew it was bad when the tv announcer viscerally said "wow, really?" before his mic was cut.


If I didn’t know any better I would say you have a bit of surprise in your tone...Obviously, Gruden needs to go if they want to make any sort of progress.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 26, 2019)

Don’t they have like 7first round pics?


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 26, 2019)

On that yeah, I was surprised. In retrospect I should not have been.


----------



## ruggercsc (Apr 27, 2019)

Woman Vows Retribution on Husband after NFL Draft ruins Bachelorette Party 

https://www.yahoo.com/sports/woman-vows-retribution-on-husband-after-bachelorette-party-ruined-by-nfl-draft-145551477.html

Her husband better hope she doesn't pull a Lorrain Bobbit on him.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 27, 2019)

ruggercsc said:


> Woman Vows Retribution on Husband after NFL Draft ruins Bachelorette Party
> 
> https://www.yahoo.com/sports/woman-vows-retribution-on-husband-after-bachelorette-party-ruined-by-nfl-draft-145551477.html
> 
> Her husband better hope she doesn't pull a Lorrain Bobbit on him.


I mean, yeah, her husband COULD have said something, but...there’s this thing called the internet, she could have looked at Nashville’s own website to figure out what’s going on.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 27, 2019)

Too many whiners in the world- gonna struggle being married I imagine....


----------



## P-E (Apr 27, 2019)

akwooly said:


> this years class seems to be loaded with DEs.  My Hawks picked up one.


Weaker QB class this year it seems


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 28, 2019)

It is a little “short” //content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


----------



## Supe (Apr 29, 2019)

P-E said:


> Weaker QB class this year it seems


I hope Haskins lights shit up and the Giants pick absolutely flops, just to emphasize the stupidity of their pick.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Apr 29, 2019)

Well I'd rather not see Haskins pan out either. NYG can continue to be the new browns. #longlivedavegettleman


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Apr 29, 2019)

I haven’t decided yet if i’m excited that my Broncos drafted Drew Lock or not.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 29, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> I haven’t decided yet if i’m excited that my Broncos drafted Drew Lock or not.


I think it is a good pick, especially the way it shook out. We don't have to have the first round QB stigma attached to him, and he is PISSED that he fell, which should make him work that extra bit harder. Also, if he doesn't pan out, we didn't "waste" a first round pick.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 29, 2019)

I didn't recognize that many names from round 1- But next years drafts looks to be excellent, you have the QB's from UGA and Bama, and maybe Tua? ( cant remember where he transferred too) I think Clemson's team was pretty young last year so probably several of them looking to get paid next year too..


----------



## FLBuff PE (Apr 30, 2019)

Tua is at Bama, you're thinking of Jalen Hurts, who transferred to Oklahoma. In addition to Tua, Hurts, and Fromm, Ehlinger from Texas might declare, as well as Justin Herbert from Oregon. Lots of QB prospects.


----------



## Road Guy (Apr 30, 2019)

I had a 50-50 chance...//content.invisioncic.com/r86644/emoticons/default_wink.png


----------



## Exengineer (Apr 30, 2019)

The biggest question about the QB position is why are so many QBs named "Drew?"


----------



## Ranger1316 (May 1, 2019)

FLBuff PE said:


> I think it is a good pick, especially the way it shook out. We don't have to have the first round QB stigma attached to him, and he is PISSED that he fell, which should make him work that extra bit harder. Also, if he doesn't pan out, we didn't "waste" a first round pick.


Definitely this. At #10, he would have been a reach and would have all kinds of pressure to be the next great Denver QB.

I have been pleasantly surprised by my Dolphins. We didn't spend big in free agency, had a good draft and picked up a young low risk, high reward QB in Josh Rosen


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 20, 2019)

Exengineer said:


> *So who should be the favorite to win the next Super Bowl?*  The smart money is on the New England Patriots.  Not just for 2019, but for 2020, 2021, 2022......and on until Bill Belichick retires.  No matter who the QB is or any other position, the system in place is what wins and they always seem to find the people who can execute that system.  They don't need to play out the season, just give New England the NFL champion title and leave it at that.  I don't see anyone seriously challenging the Patriots this season or in the foreseeable future.   Very frustrating when there is supposed to be "competition" but that has been killed in this league.  It's a serious problem because fans start to lose interest late in the season when they know their team is out of the playoffs and the Patriots are in as always.


CBS has answered your original question.
WHO DAT 4 life!

https://www.instagram.com/p/Bxlb4c1hw3K/?igshid=qzckqjoxnf85

View attachment 13270


----------



## Road Guy (May 20, 2019)

But we don't know who from the bottom 4 on that list are going to lose another player due to a criminal charge, drug use / possession, violence against their girlfriend, etc..


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (May 20, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> But we don't know who from the bottom 4 on that list are going to lose another player due to a criminal charge, drug use / possession, violence against their girlfriend, etc..


Not the Saints. We classy


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 20, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> Not the Saints. We classy


Except for bountygate, maybe.


----------



## john813_PE (May 21, 2019)

Cowboys made the playoffs last season, so expecting an 8-8 season in 19-20. 

And hell, sure someone like Zeke will continue to do dumb things and find himself another suspension.


----------



## orpheus2708 (May 21, 2019)

lol I know the Eagles won two years ago, but as a lifetime philly fan, that list just makes me chuckle.


----------



## chart94 PE (May 22, 2019)

Yeah... No on the seahawks. They had a lot of lucky breaks in terms of their defense. Those guys played wayyyyy above their actual ceiling. They will come back down to earth this season imo


----------



## RBHeadge PE (May 22, 2019)

orpheus2708 said:


> lol I know the Eagles won two years ago, but as a lifetime philly fan, that list just makes me chuckle.


It's going to take a while to get used to. I spent most of the 2017 waiting for the other shoe to drop.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (May 22, 2019)

chart94 said:


> Yeah... No on the seahawks. They had a lot of lucky breaks in terms of their defense. Those guys played wayyyyy above their actual ceiling. They will come back down to earth this season imo


Russell Wilson seems like he’s starting to play his age, too. Not that their o-line has been too noteworthy, lately.


----------



## fyrfytr310 (May 29, 2019)

If the Bengals can take care of business week 1 in Seattle then we have a legit shot at going 1-15 this year.

#HopingForTheBestInCincinnati #ExpectingMoreOfTheSame


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 1, 2019)

Everyone should have faith until week 1?


----------



## P-E (Jun 1, 2019)

fyrfytr310 said:


> If the Bengals can take care of business week 1 in Seattle then we have a legit shot at going 1-15 this year.
> 
> #HopingForTheBestInCincinnati #ExpectingMoreOfTheSame


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 2, 2019)

Go Bruins!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2019)

Is it almost time for that pre season BS?


----------



## Ranger1316 (Jul 31, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Is it almost time for that pre season BS?


Also known as the peak of Dolphins football


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 31, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Is it almost time for that pre season BS?


Yes it is.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jul 31, 2019)

Holy crap the Broncos play tomorrow.


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 31, 2019)

I got whoever plays the broncos by 31...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 1, 2019)

ChebyshevII_PE said:


> Holy crap the Broncos play tomorrow.


Really? A preason game already?! wth traning camp only started a week ago.



Road Guy said:


> I got whoever plays the broncos by 31...


I thought this was a joke until I saw that it's your team


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 1, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Really? A preason game already?! wth traning camp only started a week ago.


The almighty google tells all


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2019)

i honestly had no clue the falcons were on tonight, I was just making a prediction based on how bad the broncos have been the last couple of years...


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (Aug 1, 2019)

Rumor is that Elway to be replaced by Peyton Manning as GM after this season


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Aug 2, 2019)

OMAHA


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 4, 2019)

I am so out of touch with football this season! I haven't trolled the falcons MB to know whats going on since January...


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Aug 8, 2019)

preseason=vanilla


----------



## Ranger1316 (Aug 9, 2019)

1-0 preseason


----------



## Supe (Aug 12, 2019)

Jets have no defensive secondary, and their kicker is so bad, he missed two extra points and retired after the game.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Aug 14, 2019)

Maybe I should plug this post here. Anyone interested in some fake football?


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 30, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 1, 2019)

Lol did Tennessee lose to GA State? A business school that up until the late 90’s didn’t even have any on campus housing?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 4, 2019)

Houston... you are a problem.


----------



## Exengineer (Sep 9, 2019)

Appears New England is on the way to another Super Bowl after dismantling the Steelers and having the best receiver in the league join their roster.  They will probably pick up Melvin Gordon in free agency next year and will also somehow be able to draft the next can't-miss QB after this season.  You can count on the Pats being in every Super Bowl and winning most of them through 2029 in the noncompetitive NFL.  No one else stands a chance.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 9, 2019)

Exengineer said:


> You can count on the Pats being in every Super Bowl and winning most of them through 2029 in the noncompetitive NFL.  No one else stands a chance.


_Our only hope is with the NFC East._


----------



## P-E (Sep 9, 2019)

Exengineer said:


> Appears New England is on the way to another Super Bowl after dismantling the Steelers and having the best receiver in the league join their roster.  They will probably pick up Melvin Gordon in free agency next year and will also somehow be able to draft the next can't-miss QB after this season.  You can count on the Pats being in every Super Bowl and winning most of them through 2029 in the noncompetitive NFL.  No one else stands a chance.


Sounds good to me


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2019)

Someone will take the dudes knees out fo shore


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 9, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> _Our only hope is with the NFC West_


Fix’d


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 9, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Someone will take the dudes knees out fo shore


Are you talking about Brady, AB, or Bellichek?



ChebyshevII PE said:


> RBHeadge PE said:
> 
> 
> > _Our only hope is with the NFC West._
> ...


Interesting change coming from the *A*FC West fan.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 9, 2019)

RBHeadge PE said:


> Are you talking about Brady, AB, or Bellichek?
> 
> Interesting change coming from the *A*FC West fan.


I am both a Seahawks and Broncos fan, but I acknowledge my AFC team has been struggling as of late.

Although, it is still noteworthy that they won the Super Bowl within the last 5 years.


----------



## jeb6294 (Sep 9, 2019)

Exengineer said:


> dismantling the Steelers


I have a feeling that's not saying much this year.  I know some ESPN types are still all over Tomlin's junk because "they're the Steelers", but I think they've lost too many key guys.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2019)

I know Brown had good stats but lets face it the Steelers haven't been competitive in a while, other than that first year they had Bell - (I know my team sucks as well) but I don't know how much a cancer like that will help the pats, maybe he will turn Randy Moss like and have one good season for them.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2019)

Also did anyone see that uncomfortable nick saban Aflac commercial? Creepy!!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 9, 2019)

Man, I love my team, but...I’m really embarrassed to be a Broncos fan today. This kind of game against last year’s worst defense? C’mon.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 9, 2019)

And to make it worse they are going to F up another ski season :-(


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 10, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Man, I love my team, but...I’m really embarrassed to be a Broncos fan today. This kind of game against last year’s worst defense? C’mon.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 10, 2019)

Maybe there is a reason that dude never got a head coaching job in the last 80 years?

Also remember last year when Gruden was the “old man” lols....


----------



## MA_PE (Sep 10, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I know Brown had good stats but lets face it the Steelers haven't been competitive in a while, other than that first year they had Bell - (I know my team sucks as well) but I don't know how much a cancer like that will help the pats, maybe he will turn Randy Moss like and have one good season for them.


That’s our hope.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 10, 2019)

Man. The Seahawks put together what has to have been the ugliest win in team history.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 10, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> Man. The Seahawks put together what has to have been the ugliest win in team history.


Yep. And against the bengals. Doesn’t really give one any peace of mind...


----------



## chart94 PE (Sep 11, 2019)

I just need the bears to look somewhat competent on offense this week. No offense to the Broncos fans on here, but if we lose to a Joe Flacco lead team... we are in trouble!!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 11, 2019)

chart94 said:


> I just need the bears to look somewhat competent on offense this week. No offense to the Broncos fans on here, but if we lose to a Joe Flacco lead team... we are in trouble!!


You’re not wrong.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 11, 2019)

Exengineer said:


> Appears New England is on the way to another Super Bowl after dismantling the Steelers and having the best receiver in the league join their roster.  They will probably pick up Melvin Gordon in free agency next year and will also somehow be able to draft the next can't-miss QB after this season.  You can count on the Pats being in every Super Bowl and winning most of them through 2029 in the noncompetitive NFL.  No one else stands a chance.


Fuck that. The Saints would have slaughtered the Pats in the Super Bowl last year if we weren't cheated. (Yeah, still salty)


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 11, 2019)

lol


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 15, 2019)

Can someone please explain to me how these freaking refs are allowed to keep screwing over the saints?

Or is this just more karma for Bountygate?


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 15, 2019)

Did the refs hurt brees hand? I didn’t see the play?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 15, 2019)

Lol, no. The Rams fumbled, the saints D brought it back to the opposite end zone, but the refs called the play dead after the fumble. Should have absolutely been a touchdown.

Certainly sucks that Brees is out, tho


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Sep 15, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Lol, no. The Rams fumbled, the saints D brought it back to the opposite end zone, but the refs called the play dead after the fumble. Should have absolutely been a touchdown.
> 
> Certainly sucks that Brees is out, tho


Teddy Bridgewater is good.  He has an excellent arm, he can throw on the run, and his first inclination is to throw (i.e., he isn't a QB that's always looking to run).  He was awesome at Louisville with a shitty O-line, and he did really well for the Vikings prior to his leg injury.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 15, 2019)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Teddy Bridgewater is good.  He has an excellent arm, he can throw on the run, and his first inclination is to throw (i.e., he isn't a QB that's always looking to run).  He was awesome at Louisville with a shitty O-line, and he did really well for the Vikings prior to his leg injury.


100% agree; couldn’t have been a better sub.

I’m more upset with the Refs.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 15, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (Sep 15, 2019)

I fully was expecting the falcons to blow that game-


----------



## P-E (Sep 16, 2019)

MA_PE said:


> That’s our hope.


Starting to look that way.


----------



## RBHeadge PE (Sep 16, 2019)

chart94 said:


> I just need the bears to look somewhat competent on offense this week. No offense to the Broncos fans on here, but if we lose to a Joe Flacco lead team... we are in trouble!!


But at least you know that you have a field goal kicker this year!



Road Guy said:


> Did the refs hurt brees hand? I didn’t see the play?


Yes! The two line judges held Brees down, while Aaron Donald repeatedly stomped on his throwing hand. Goodell has since had the tapes destroyed so they could be subject to discovery.



Road Guy said:


> I fully was expecting the falcons to blow that game-


The eagles weren't going to let that happen.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Sep 16, 2019)

Live look at the Dolphins season...


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 16, 2019)

Ranger1316 said:


> Live look at the Dolphins season...


They haven't even played Gardner Minshew yet, tho.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 16, 2019)

Browns are totally balling against the J E T S 6th string QB!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 16, 2019)

How bout them Niners though?

K, they've played two easy teams so far but hey, I'm happy to see them score!


----------



## Supe (Sep 17, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Browns are totally balling against the J E T S 6th string QB!


But hey, at least the Jets have solved their kicker woes for a week!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 17, 2019)

I always liked Trever Siemien - not the most talented qb but the dude had some heart and took some big hits while At Denver -


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2019)

FU NFL network - I wouldn't normally care about missing a Titans / Jag game but I feel like I am missing out on the Gardner Memes!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 20, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> FU NFL network - I wouldn't normally care about missing a Titans / Jag game but I feel like I am missing out on the Gardner Memes!


You can stream using the NFL app


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2019)

yeah but then how do I look at my phone while I watch the game?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 20, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> yeah but then how do I look at my phone while I watch the game?


Get a second phone, of course!


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 20, 2019)

Ohhh bye bye AB!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 20, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Ohhh bye bye AB!


I literally just got the Yahoo phone notification.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 20, 2019)

did he also get kicked out of Tom Brady's house?

signed by the Cowboys in 3.2.1....


----------



## leggo PE (Sep 20, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> I literally just got the Yahoo phone notification.


Yeah I posted here after getting the ESPN notification.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 20, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Yeah I posted here after getting the ESPN notification.


Haha, what an elitist


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 20, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> did he also get kicked out of Tom Brady's house?
> 
> signed by the Cowboys in 3.2.1....


Nah, no one is going to be willing to touch him #ironic


----------



## Supe (Sep 23, 2019)

He publicly dissed an old white guy, so its safe to say his NFL days are over.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2019)

Its funny how the Bob kraft story has sort of died off when we had to hear about deflate gate for like ever?


----------



## Supe (Sep 23, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Its funny how the Bob kraft story has sort of died off when we had to hear about deflate gate for like ever?


Nobody gives a shit about the owners unless they do something racist.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2019)

like when the president of Canada was found in blackface? oh right, no one cared about that either


----------



## Supe (Sep 23, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> like when the president of Canada was found in blackface? oh right, no one cared about that either


About as much as Americans care about what happens in the CFL.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 23, 2019)

Supe said:


> About as much as Americans care about what happens in the CFL.


Why would you be bringing light bulbs into this conversation? I’m so confused...


----------



## Supe (Sep 23, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Why would you be bringing light bulbs into this conversation? I’m so confused...


Because whoever hires AB must not be too bright.

Bazinga.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 23, 2019)

Supe said:


> Because whoever hires AB must not be too bright.
> 
> Bazinga.


Dang, you got me.


----------



## chart94 PE (Sep 23, 2019)

Bears looking good!


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 23, 2019)

Doesn’t case Keenum make everyone look good?

But here D doesn’t seem to have lost much mixing fangio-


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 23, 2019)

chart94 said:


> Bears looking good!


Yep. I’m losing in one of my fantasy leagues by ONE POINT right now because of the Bears defense.


----------



## Violator (Sep 24, 2019)

Anyone else surprised by Baker Mayfield falling on his face now that the league has film on him?


----------



## Supe (Sep 24, 2019)

Violator said:


> Anyone else surprised by Baker Mayfield falling on his face now that the league has film on him?


Couldn't be happier that the douche bag has fallen from grace.


----------



## Violator (Sep 24, 2019)

same sentiment


----------



## akwooly (Sep 27, 2019)

LOL. Jimmy Graham, glad he is at GB.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 30, 2019)

So, how is your QB doing?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 30, 2019)

Looks like Fitzpatrick and Siemian are buy low candidates, right?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 30, 2019)

jean15paul said:


> Looks like Fitzpatrick and Siemian are buy low candidates, right?


Yes.


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2019)

Is anyone NOT rooting for this Gardner Minshew Character?

I know he beat 2 shity teams but so far his internet memes have been the best of the season..


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 30, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Is anyone NOT rooting for this Gardner Minshew Character?
> 
> I know he beat 2 shity teams but so far his internet memes have been the best of the season..


Two things:

1) as he was a WSU player, I feel personally compelled to root for him.

2) I’ll bet he could throw a pigskin a quarter mile.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Sep 30, 2019)

He does seem to have taken the NFL and the public by storm. I keep wondering if this is a flash in the pan, or is he the real deal. Is he going to keep the job when Foles eventually comes back (probably not).


----------



## Road Guy (Sep 30, 2019)

Apparently someone paid for this banner to fly over the bronco Stadium yesterday, I wish they would post a go fund me so I can contribute towards The cost


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 30, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Two things:
> 
> 1) as he was a WSU player, I feel personally compelled to root for him.
> 
> 2) I’ll bet he could throw a pigskin a quarter mile.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Sep 30, 2019)

I love Minshew.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Sep 30, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> Minshew.


gesundheit.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 4, 2019)

I am so out of the know this season that I just learned that Clay Mathews is no longer the best looking woman in Wisconsin!


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I am so out of the know this season that I just learned that Clay Mathews is no longer the best looking woman in Wisconsin!


He’s not the best looking girl in LA, either. Goff is ahead of him by at least a few ranks.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I am so out of the know this season that I just learned that Clay Mathews is no longer the best looking woman in Wisconsin!


He just broke his jaw on Chris Carson's foot.

BTW: the Seahawks are 4-1. Thank you for your time.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 4, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> He just broke his jaw on Chris Carson's foot.


Lol. Got hit by a car, son!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 7, 2019)

Russell Wilson for MVP.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2019)

everyone hates pete carroll, so no...


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 7, 2019)

But if I was a Seahawks fan Id be pissed at all the accolades that "showtime" gets...…..


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 8, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> everyone hates pete carroll, so no...


Wat? How does that matter?


----------



## leggo PE (Oct 8, 2019)

Woot woot Niners!


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2019)

Nick Bosa planting the flag on the field to openly mock Baker Mayfield made my week.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm not a fan of Baker or Bosa, so hard meh from me


----------



## Supe (Oct 8, 2019)

You should like Ohio State players, their backups end up being LSU's best players, LOL.


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 8, 2019)

Supe said:


> You should like Ohio State players, their backups end up being LSU's best players, LOL.


Not a fan of Ohio State...and I’m from Ohio. 

Seems like they lose one game against a so-so team every year, but then bitch and whine that they should be in the playoff. And don’t even get me started on them trying to trademark “The”.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 8, 2019)

the NFL's frey into short qb's may be coming to an end...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 9, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> the NFL's frey into short qb's may be coming to an end...


View attachment 13942


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2019)

jeb6294 said:


> Not a fan of Ohio State...and I’m from Ohio.
> 
> Seems like they lose one game against a so-so team every year, but then bitch and whine that they should be in the playoff. And don’t even get me started on them trying to trademark “The”.


Cincinnati doesn't get leftover OSU players, only coaches!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2019)

man even at 1-4 the nose bleed tix to the TNF game next week Broncos / Chiefs are running $120+  

was hoping we would start seeing some Dolphins type pricing


----------



## Supe (Oct 9, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> man even at 1-4 the nose bleed tix to the TNF game next week Broncos / Chiefs are running $120+
> 
> was hoping we would start seeing some Dolphins type pricing


Y'all can't get enough Joe Flacco.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 9, 2019)

Supe said:


> Y'all can't get enough Joe Flacco.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 9, 2019)

Supe said:


> Y'all _Denver Bronco Homers_ can't get enough Joe Flacco.


fixt


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 9, 2019)




----------



## leggo PE (Oct 14, 2019)

Niners, baby!!!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 14, 2019)

WHO DAT!!!


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2019)

9’ers
patriots
Chiefs
Jags
Etc


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2019)

Not the broncos


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 17, 2019)

Huh? @Road Guy


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 17, 2019)

You axes who gonna beat the saints - I just gave you a list....


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 17, 2019)

SEA


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Oct 17, 2019)

HAWKS


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 18, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> You axes who gonna beat the saints - I just gave you a list....


We'll see. The Jags already got got


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 25, 2019)

so not sure  if this is fake news or not, but whats with this story about Brady wanting to play for another team next year?  I would think he would just ride out with the Pat's and retire in style and it doesn't seem like they have a GB2 waiting in the wings?  - Not a pats fan but it just seems odd.. unlike when Brett Favre was the bigger man and let little Aaron play..


----------



## Ranger1316 (Oct 25, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> so not sure  if this is fake news or not, but whats with this story about Brady wanting to play for another team next year?  I would think he would just ride out with the Pat's and retire in style and it doesn't seem like they have a GB2 waiting in the wings?  - Not a pats fan but it just seems odd.. unlike when Brett Favre was the bigger man and let little Aaron play..


Apparently he sold his house and his trainer sold his house so people are trying to connect the dots. I see him doing the same thing Dan Marino did, which is stay with his team and ride off into the sunset when he starts to seriously decline.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 25, 2019)

Agreed. I would think he would retire before he would change teams. I am willing to guarantee that he's not as successful without Belichick. (And conversely, Belichick isn't as successful without Brady. They made each other.)


----------



## jeb6294 (Oct 28, 2019)

How many years left on his contract?  Could be rumors floating around the locker room that the Pats are going to start looking for a successor and I know Brady's always talking about playing until he's 53 or something.  Could be he'd be looking to leave the Pats if another team will give him a multi-year deal.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 28, 2019)

That's actually a really complex question. In August he signed an "extension" that increased his salary and goes through 2021. But there's some weird clause in it that the contract can be voided (or might even be automatically voided) at the end of the 2019 season. I've read 2 different articles about it and still don't completely understand. But from what I've gleaned (1) it was some signing bonus/salary cap shenanigans and (2) Brady could end up a free agent after this year even though he signed a 2 year extension just a few months ago.


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 28, 2019)

The Chads on the Denver radio stations are floating that Brady and Belle-chic   are not on good terms (because Kraft loves Tom) and that Bill is working to oust Tom (which either way doesnt make sense) - or that is what was on the airwaves last week..


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Oct 28, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> The Chads on the Denver radio stations are floating that Brady and Belle-chic   are not on good terms (because Kraft loves Tom) and that Bill is working to oust Tom (which either way doesnt make sense) - or that is what was on the airwaves last week..


Brady and Belichick not on good terms? This reminds me of ...
 



> I heard moth******ers sayin' they made Hov
> Made Hov say, "Okay, so make another Hov"
> Ni**** wasn't playin' they day role
> So we parted ways like Ben and J-Lo


So who's JayZ and who's Dame Dash in this situation. LOL


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 29, 2019)

With as terrible as they are, the Seahawks are 6-2 and not all of their schedule has been a cakewalk, like the undefeated teams.


----------



## Exengineer (Oct 31, 2019)

All the money on the Browns at the start of the season is going down the toilet with the "browns".  You have to allow for the sophomore jinx on QB Baker Mayfield after a good first year.  Defenses know his habits and tendencies now and can counter what he does.  No surprise there.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 4, 2019)

I don't know what the future holds for this Brandon Allen kid who beat the Browns yesterday but it was sure fun to watch!

And it was fun to watch the Pat's take an L yesterday! also!


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 4, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> I don't know what the future holds for this Brandon Allen kid who beat the Browns yesterday but it was sure fun to watch!
> 
> And it was fun to watch the Pat's take an L yesterday! also!


Amen. Looks like when they finally faced a team that didn't suck they got exposed.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 4, 2019)

Agreed about the Pats! Though, I picked them to win in my pick'ems so shucks.

Now who's the only unbeaten team left in the NFL? Oh wait, it's the NINERS!!


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 4, 2019)

I am going to curse the 9'ers and pull for them this year for the SB- Sorry!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 4, 2019)

I hope the 49ers stay unbeaten for the next 4 weeks. I will love it when the Saints hand them that first *L*


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 4, 2019)

In other news, the Bengals are undefeated. In losing.


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 5, 2019)

Enough said:


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 5, 2019)

That cat spent far more time in the endzone than the Giants did.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2019)

i enjoyed some of the sparring on the field last night, But I think after the 2nd penalty they should have thrown the OL and the LB that were getting into it out of the game, it drug out a fairly horrible MNF game.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 7, 2019)

Just saw  John Cena on TNF talking to Michael Strahan and Cena was noticeably smaller than Strahan- weird how large these dudes really are when we see them dwarfing regular folks (like John Cena)! Lol

Also this was the first TNF game I watched and I have to say I liked the close in shots they do during the play versus the "standard" shots - thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 10, 2019)

Who Dat?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 11, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Who Dat?


That shit was ugly


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2019)

Weird that game was on here in Denver but I enjoyed it!

Watching the Packers / panthers game yesterday it sure likes that last run with time expiring was a TD- (Not that I give a shit about the panthers) but how far away do you think we are from the NFL putting some type of chip in the football and sensors along the goal line to determine it it was a score or not? Surely that technology is already here!


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 11, 2019)

Hahaha... the news here in Cincy is starting to ask whether people are hoping for a couple wins or the 1st round draft pick. Guess we’re officially calling the season over. I guess I’d have to go with a couple wins because the owners are experts at either squandering draft picks or ruining good players careers by surrounding them with untalented buffoons.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2019)

Agree - It seems to be a common theme among the teams that rarely every get it right (Browns, Bengals, Dolphins, Falcons, Broncos(since Elway)) so I am not sure why people think that a few wins is a bad thing, I mean if the team "really" wants to move up from #4 to #1 they can usually do it.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 11, 2019)

So I just realized...


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 11, 2019)

I wonder if Stafford ever thinks about had he stayed at UGA another season he would have probably been the first round pick in 2010 draft instead of 2009 and he would be playing for the Rams, living in LA and
1. Not living in Detroit
2. Not a Detroit Lion


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 11, 2019)

This game is like 2012 playoffs all over again...


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 12, 2019)

OH MY WORD THE HAWKS ARE THE RAVENS TO THE 49ERS PATRIOTS


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2019)

This was the 1st Niners game I have watched, but is Jimmy G normally this bad? He looked pretty "shook" last night.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 12, 2019)

Jimmy G looked amazing last year. Not so much this year. He seems like the average "game-manager" type of QB. He's not going to kill you, but also isn't going to win you any games. The Niners have been dominating on the strength of their defense and their run game.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2019)

I think once the less than "elite" Qb's have a year of game film on them its easier for the defenses to figure them out....


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 12, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> This was the 1st Niners game I have watched, but is Jimmy G normally this bad? He looked pretty "shook" last night.


He's been mostly a middle of the pack guy. Just a bit more than a game manager, but not much.

https://twitter.com/benbbaldwin/status/1194270133373591554?s=20


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 12, 2019)

Was waiting for you to chime in!

Hawks looked good yesterday - Glad to have them as my Defense this week for sure!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 12, 2019)

I caught the last quarter (plus extra time) of last night's game. Didn't really see how Jimmy G did, but felt really badly for the Niners poor kicker who totally shanked (though I thought shanking was only hitting the golf ball to the right?) that game-winning field goal. It was too much pressure for the guy, I think.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 12, 2019)

Yeah kickers have it rough. They are expected to be almost perfect and quickly get fired if they aren't. I'm just glad that I'm allowed to make mistakes at work.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 12, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> I'm just glad that I'm allowed to make mistakes at work.


Is your firm hiring?


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Nov 12, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is your firm hiring?


LOL, always. But I don't work for an engineering firm. I work for a manufacturing company.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 12, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Is your firm hiring?


My old firm in Burlington, VT is... But they're civil/structural.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 12, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> My old firm in Burlington, VT is... But they're civil/structural.


To clarify, i’m Not actually looking for a new job. I was just making a funny off of @jean15paul_PE‘s comment about being allowed to make mistakes.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 12, 2019)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> To clarify, i’m Not actually looking for a new job. I was just making a funny off of @jean15paul_PE‘s comment about being allowed to make mistakes.


Haha, I figured you weren't. But couldn't pass up the opportunity!


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 12, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Yeah kickers have it rough. They are expected to be almost perfect and quickly get fired if they aren't. I'm just glad that I'm allowed to make mistakes at work.


Well, this guy was a brand new undrafted rookie who just signed with the 49ers a few days ago (I wanna say like last Thursday?), but yeah! It's true. They get a lot of hate when they miss no matter how good or bad they are.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 12, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> I caught the last quarter (plus extra time) of last night's game. Didn't really see how Jimmy G did, but felt really badly for the Niners poor kicker who totally shanked (though I thought shanking was only hitting the golf ball to the right?) that game-winning field goal. It was too much pressure for the guy, I think.


He did ok the first two drives, actually but...



Audi driver said:


> Amen. Looks like when they finally faced a team that didn't suck they got exposed.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 14, 2019)

I think the biggest disappointment of this football season is the failure of Budweiser to deliver on their "Dilly Dilly" beer commercials - Definitely been a disappointment


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2019)

That fight was whack!  Hope Rudolph is ok!  Definitely a good reminder to not "poke the bear"  Wonder how long the dude will be suspended for, hopefully a while...


----------



## kevo_55 (Nov 15, 2019)

Wow, just wow.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Nov 15, 2019)

I mean, I hate the Steelers as much as the next guy, but...no one should have to put up with being hit by their own helmet. (Initiator notwithstanding)


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Nov 15, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> That fight was whack!  Hope Rudolph is ok!  Definitely a good reminder to not "poke the bear"  Wonder how long the dude will be suspended for, hopefully a while...


I hope not long. The Steelers bring this on. Somehow the bulk of their dirty play goes unrecognized. And it was clear Rudolph was the instigator. He should get 1 maybe 2 games, IMO.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2019)

What started the wrestling match between the 2 in the first place? I had lost interest in the game at that point. 

I dont think criminal charges need to be filed like most of the national media, but I think the helmet swinger is going to be gone for a while...

But if I push someone and they push me back and I fall and crack my skull and die, someone is likely going to do some jail time.


----------



## jeb6294 (Nov 15, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> What started the wrestling match between the 2 in the first place? I had lost interest in the game at that point.
> 
> I dont think criminal charges need to be filed like most of the national media, but I think the helmet swinger is going to be gone for a while...
> 
> But if I push someone and they push me back and I fall and crack my skull and die, someone is likely going to do some jail time.


Rudolph had a bitch fit because he got tackled.  Nothing wrong with it, Garrett was already in the process of taking him down when he threw the ball away.  Rudolph tried to rip Garrett's helmet off when they were on the ground, and from what I hear, may have kicked Garrett in the nads.  Garrett got up and yanked Rudolph's helmet off in retaliation.

So, yeah, Garrett should definitely get suspended, but if Rudolph doesn't, then it's just one more example of the Steelers always getting special treatment in the NFL.


----------



## leggo PE (Nov 15, 2019)

Word is, Garrett's out indefinitely for at least the rest of the season + playoffs, Plouncey (Steelers) got a three game suspension and Ogunjobi of the Browns got a one game suspension.

In addition, both the Browns and the Steelers were fined a _whopping $250,000._

I can barely believe it, folks!


----------



## akwooly (Nov 15, 2019)




----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2019)

But that’s like $25 bucks to me and you


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 15, 2019)

Maybe it benefits the losing team, but they should have some type of rule that makes the game a forfeit if something like this happens, somehow make it a -1, worse than a loss when competing for the playoff spots, money wont really be a deterrent, but having a team of jackasses that cost you the division will be painful to the owners.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 1, 2019)




----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 3, 2019)

The Seahawks are 10-2. Thank you for coming to my TED talk.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 3, 2019)

The Saints are 10-2 and have already locked up the division championship. You're welcome.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> The Seahawks are 10-2. Thank you for coming to my TED talk.


Just wait for week 17....


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2019)

The saints really don't look all that strong, they should have blown out the falcons but there wasn't that much separation between them, the Saints do not look like they will make a long run in the playoffs IMO


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 3, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> The saints really don't look all that strong, they should have blown out the falcons but there wasn't that much separation between them, the Saints do not look like they will make a long run in the playoffs IMO


The Falcons game was a complete cluster f*ck. They got overconfident or distracted or complacent or something. (Possibly related: Sean Payton got engaged the same week as the Falcons game... I'm just saying.) They needed that kick in the ass. But I call bull shit. They look amazing in their other recent games. Definitely a few mistakes here and there, but also able to overcome mistakes, bad calls, bad luck, etc. Saints are def top 4, but probably top 2. 

Looking forward to whooping the 49ers this weekend.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 3, 2019)

Right now it looks like Ravens Saints superbowl


----------



## noPE (Dec 3, 2019)

The Falcons were missing Julio Jones and Austin Hooper.  And their kicker might as well not shown up.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 3, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> The saints really don't look all that strong, they should have blown out the falcons but there wasn't that much separation between them, the Saints do not look like they will make a long run in the playoffs IMO






jean15paul_PE said:


> The Falcons game was a complete cluster f*ck. They got overconfident or distracted or complacent or something. (Possibly related: Sean Payton got engaged the same week as the Falcons game... I'm just saying.) They needed that kick in the ass. But I call bull shit. They look amazing in their other recent games. Definitely a few mistakes here and there, but also able to overcome mistakes, bad calls, bad luck, etc. Saints are def top 4, but probably top 2.
> 
> Looking forward to whooping the 49ers this weekend.






noPE said:


> The Falcons were missing Julio Jones and Austin Hooper.  And their kicker might as well not shown up.


Wait, we're talking about this week's game that the Saints won? I thought you were talking about the previous one they lost.

The Saints COMPLETELY DOMINATED that game until the last few minutes when they started play prevent defense.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Dec 3, 2019)

The sports press is dying for some real drama with the Patriots, Brady, and Belichick.  The Pats have lost 2 games this season, and you'd think they were worse than the Bengals with the headlines I'm seeing.  During most of the Patriots Super Bowl years, they had 2 or more losses during the regular season.  Losses during the season don't matter unless you fail to make the playoffs.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2019)

No that game was too close to call the Saints the second coming of the Greatest Show on Turf, had Young Kim Zoo not pissed those kicks and had Julio been there that could very easily have been another L for the saints. they SHOULD have beat the falcons handily but they didn't, they let them hang around for most of the game...

Saints will go out like any other previous Andy Reid team this year.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 3, 2019)

also this just in the Carolina Panties fire Ron Rivera today


----------



## envirotex (Dec 3, 2019)

wilheldp_PE said:


> Wins during the season don't matter when you're the Dallas Cowboys.


fixt


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> The Falcons game was a complete cluster f*ck. They got overconfident or distracted or complacent or something. (Possibly related: Sean Payton got engaged the same week as the Falcons game... I'm just saying.) They needed that kick in the ass. But I call bull shit. They look amazing in their other recent games. Definitely a few mistakes here and there, but also able to overcome mistakes, bad calls, bad luck, etc. Saints are def top 4, but probably top 2.
> 
> Looking forward to whooping the 49ers this weekend.


Meanwhile, the Niners' two losses are to the Seahawks by 3 points in overtime (on a missed field goal by undrafted rookie who'd been signed three days earlier), and to the Ravens by 3 points in regular time.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 3, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Meanwhile, the Niners' two losses are to the Seahawks by 3 points in overtime (on a missed field goal by undrafted rookie who'd been signed three days earlier), and to the Ravens by 3 points in regular time.


And are in a wild card spot currently.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 3, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Just wait for week 17....


Wait for it, I cannot.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 3, 2019)

Audi driver said:


> And are in a wild card spot currently.


Yep, but it ain't gonna last! Can't wait to see Pete Carroll's face collapse in despair!


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2019)

Ron Rivera is out!  :bananalama: :beerchug:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 4, 2019)

For y’alls sake hopefully Scam Newton is out too....


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2019)

He was going to be out regardless of whether Rivera stayed or not.  They're just waiting to see who's available in the draft/free agency.  I suspect they will pull Allen (at least for a couple games) and put Grier in to get a feel for whether they think either of them will be good enough, but with Allen tanking against terrible teams (albeit not his fault entirely), I'm not sure they think of him as the future like they did after his first four games.


----------



## Ble_PE (Dec 4, 2019)

It was time for Rivera to go, although I'm still surprised that Tepper fired him this early. I'm guessing that he's going to be looking at some NCAA coaches early on because he won't be able to interview any NFL coaches until the season is over unless I'm mistaken. As for Cam, I think that the Panthers will keep him next year for the last year of his contract because I don't think he has much trade value with the injuries he has had lately. His salary is about middle of the pack for starting quarterbacks and I don't see the benefit of cutting him when you don't have a real replacement on the team. Allen has shown that he's a good backup but he should not be starting long-term. I'd be interested to see what Grier offers as well, so I do hope they play him some over the next 4 weeks.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2019)

Tepper commented that he wanted to be upfront with Rivera about it - that several other teams were hunting for coaches behind the current coach's back, and that he didn't want to do that.  It's probably best for both - Panthers get to search earlier, and Rivera gets to start interviewing ahead of the pack of other coaches who are going to be cut.  I suspect he will pick up a HC or DC job pretty quickly.  

It wouldn't surprise me if Newton is still there next year, but spends most of his time on the bench to be brought in sporadically as some sort of option/wildcat offense.  He COULD start next year, but they'd have to make some real moves to build an O-line worth a shit in the off season.


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Dec 4, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Yep, but it ain't gonna last! Can't wait to see Pete Carroll's face collapse in despair!


He won’t collapse, he’ll just chew his gum faster.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 4, 2019)

Seems like Jason Garrett might get fired as well. Unless the Cowboys are able to make a serious playoff run. Probably has to get to the NFC Championship game to keep his job.


----------



## Supe (Dec 4, 2019)

I think Garrett is a done deal, Jerry Jones just doesn't want to do it mid-season.  Maybe they'll end up with Rivera, LOL.


----------



## akwooly (Dec 4, 2019)

leggo PE said:


> Yep, but it ain't gonna last! Can't wait to see Pete Carroll's face collapse in despair!


Lol. Wildcard


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 6, 2019)

The NFC East is currently such a disaster, that the division leader is 1.5 games back of the 3rd place team in the NFC West.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 8, 2019)

jean15paul_PE said:


> Looking forward to whooping the 49ers this weekend.


:rotflmao:


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 8, 2019)

tried to tell yall the saints suck


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 9, 2019)

I flipped back and forth between the Niners / Aints game and the Broncos game- I have to say the Niners / A'ints game looked like a PAC 12 game with zero defense!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm not ready to talk about it. signing off


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 15, 2019)

This game made me LOL today, especially since the 49’ers and Falcons used to be in the same division a ways back...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 16, 2019)

It was hard to root for the falcons, but it helps the saints for the 49ers to take that L


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 16, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> This game made me LOL today, especially since the 49’ers and Falcons used to be in the same division a ways back...


I didn't watch much of it, but is sure seemed the Falcons had to battle the refs too. And still won?  What a feat!


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 16, 2019)

My darned Niners need to stop losing games on the last play of the game.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 16, 2019)

Next year is the year of the Dirt Bird!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 16, 2019)

Brady and Manning who?

Drew Brees 541!


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2019)

Fuck that Guy


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 17, 2019)

Road Guy said:


> Fuck that Guy


Brees is a heckuva guy who plays for the awfullest of teams and coaches in particular. I will never forgive them for putting an actual bounty on Brett Favre.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 17, 2019)

Don't get me started. Was the bounty wrong, absolutely. But it was the dirty little secret of the NFL, that many teams did the exact same thing. Commissioner simply decided to make an example of the Saints. But it's fine, break the rule and expect to get punished. (Unless you're Bill Belichick, but that a whole separate conversation.)

Also that was Gregg Williams' program, not Sean Payton's. But yeah, the buck has to stop with the boss, so I get that.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 17, 2019)

So are Raiders fans going to become Niner's fans now?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 19, 2019)

https://sports.mynorthwest.com/737134/seahawks-2-pro-bowlers-russell-wilson-mvp/


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Dec 19, 2019)

https://bleacherreport.com/articles/2866584-obsessed-with-winning-the-mind-game-driving-russell-wilsons-best-season-yet

Greatest football player in the NFL right now: Russell Wilson.


----------



## leggo PE (Dec 19, 2019)

Thanks for sharing articles there's no chance of me reading.


----------



## Road Guy (Dec 19, 2019)

Summary: it’s the worlds smallest violin playing no one gives Russell Wilson the credit that Seahawks fans thinks he deserves...


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 19, 2019)

from: https://twitter.com/Crimealytics/status/1206940599158489094


----------



## Exengineer (Dec 26, 2019)

Easy prediction:. Monday, Dec. 30 Jason Garrett is relieved of his head coaching duties in Dallas.  Then he can find a more suitable position like offensive co-ordinator........in the XFL.


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Dec 26, 2019)

Exengineer said:


> Easy prediction:. Monday, Dec. 30 Jason Garrett is relieved of his head coaching duties in Dallas.  Then he can find a more suitable position like offensive co-ordinator........in the XFL.


Probably. But there still a chance that Dallas makes the playoffs (if Dal beats Was, and NYG beat Phi).


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 5, 2020)

Aaaaand patriots won’t be in the super bowl this year! Frickin’ finally!


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 5, 2020)

Nor the Saints!

And it looks like the Seahawks got a nice gift in philly...


----------



## chart94 PE (Jan 6, 2020)

As long as GB loses next I’ll be happy


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm surprised the Saints didn't win. And to think, they almost had the number 1 seed in the NFC!


----------



## Edgy Cheesy Graphite PE (Jan 6, 2020)

Yeah, obviously I'm disappointed. The Saints seems to have a problem with focus. Whenever they are heavily favored they have the tendency to get surprised. I think they start looking forward to the next game or assuming the win or something. They definitely play better when they are the underdog or feel like they aren't getting the proper respect. 

Yesterday, they just got out played at key moments.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 6, 2020)

When your team isnt in it, at least all the games were pretty close.  I didnt catch all of them but the ones I did were pretty good -

What do yall think of the Titans use of the Pats game against them with the burning time off the clock with those delay of games / punting?  If they had been playing any other team I think I would not have enjoyed it as much!


----------



## chart94 PE (Jan 6, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> When your team isnt in it, at least all the games were pretty close.  I didnt catch all of them but the ones I did were pretty good -
> 
> What do yall think of the Titans use of the Pats game against them with the burning time off the clock with those delay of games / punting?  If they had been playing any other team I think I would not have enjoyed it as much!


I think its great considering Bill has used that trick before himself.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 6, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Nor the Saints!
> 
> And it looks like the Seahawks got a nice gift in philly...


gift?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2020)

Audi driver said:


> gift?


McCown was a nice gift, lol


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 7, 2020)

Supe said:


> McCown was a nice gift, lol


I suppose. IMO, played as good as Wentz did and could have.


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2020)

Lets just focus on what's important here - the Patriots went from the #1 seed to getting knocked out in the wild card.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2020)

^- Yes that was fun to watch! 

Right MA_PE!!!  

But I think we all agree its a gift to play against a QB (the most important potion in all of sports)  who was coaching High School Football this time last year...


----------



## P-E (Jan 7, 2020)

Boooo.   On to the Bruins.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 7, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> ^- Yes that was fun to watch!
> 
> Right MA_PE!!!
> 
> But I think we all agree its a gift to play against a QB (the most important potion in all of sports)  who was coaching High School Football this time last year...


----------



## Supe (Jan 7, 2020)

It's almost like they chose to use a QB that didn't win them a Super Bowl.  Wouldn't that be silly?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 7, 2020)

To be honest, I hate the Eagles, but I route for the 40 year old dude when he gets a chance to play, was hoping he would get the W.

But I never saw what everyone saw in Wentz either


----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 8, 2020)

https://www.fox19.com/2020/01/07/state-medical-board-ohio-consider-if-being-browns-or-bengals-fan-qualifies-medical-marijuana-use/


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 8, 2020)

I'm not a Mary Jane "fan" but I guess after 7 years of living here its funny to me  that people  still have to get a fake doctor to write them a scrip for weed..


----------



## akwooly (Jan 9, 2020)

I was rooting for the old dude on the downlow. I wanted him to do well but not well enough to beat my Hawks.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 10, 2020)

the only real question is do the Chiefs lose this weekend or next weekend?


----------



## ChebyshevII PE PMP (Jan 12, 2020)

Plot twist! Ravens lose to the...TITANS?!?!?!? Whaaaaa?????


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 12, 2020)

I thought this game was great!


----------



## akwooly (Jan 12, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> the only real question is do the Chiefs lose this weekend or next weekend?


Lol.


----------



## Ranger1316 (Jan 12, 2020)

ChebyshevII PE said:


> Plot twist! Ravens lose to the...TITANS?!?!?!? Whaaaaa?????


As a Dolphins fan, go Tanny!!!


----------



## Supe (Jan 13, 2020)

I guess Houston shouldn't have told their defense to get on the bus before halftime.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 20, 2020)

Well it looks like the Titans finally ran out of gas! and Patrick Mahomes executed the plays just like Andy Reid drew them up! 

I didn't watch the NFC Championship, but how did Jimmy G get away with only having to throw the ball 8 times?  There running stats were not crazy, were there just a bunch of turnovers or terrible special teams play by the fudge packers?


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jan 20, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> Well it looks like the Titans finally ran out of gas! and Patrick Mahomes executed the plays just like Andy Reid drew them up!
> 
> I didn't watch the NFC Championship, but how did Jimmy G get away with only having to throw the ball 8 times?  There running stats were not crazy, were there just a bunch of turnovers or terrible special teams play by the fudge packers?


The Packers forgot to pack their defense for the trip. 49ers got a lead early and just sat on it, basically controlling the clock and doing whatever they wanted to.


----------



## Supe (Jan 20, 2020)

I heard the 49ers starters actually watched the second half of their game from the bar at TGI Fridays down the street.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 21, 2020)

figured @leggo would be here to gloat?  maybe she ran off with Jimmy G this week


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2020)

Road Guy said:


> figured @leggo would be here to gloat?  maybe she ran off with Jimmy G this week


No, I'm a married woman and he belongs to @vee043324.

But heck yes, GO NINERS!


----------



## leggo PE (Jan 31, 2020)

Supe said:


> I heard the 49ers starters actually watched the second half of their game from the bar at TGI Fridays down the street.


Hahaha TGIF, hahahahaha  :rotflmao:


----------

